# Now sorted thanks Disc brake wheels for road bike



## gareth01244 (3 Jan 2017)

Anyone have a set of 700c Road disc wheels they want to sell, Shimano 11 speed? Or know of any online deals? 
I'm about to build up a Genesis equilibrium and need a set.
Thanks


----------



## bobinski (9 Jan 2017)

Hya,
I have a barely used set of wheels, well apart from the rear one on a bkool turbo, off this:
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/gb/defy-advanced-pro-1-2015


Giant P-SL0 Disc WheelSystem
*Hubs* Giant P-SL0 Disc WheelSystem
*Spokes* Giant P-SL0 Disc WheelSystem
*Tyres* Giant P-SLR1, front and rear specific, 700x25mm, Folding

I believe you can run them tubeless too.

£120 including the tubes and tyres. If you are interested i will go into the loft and take some piccies!


----------



## gareth01244 (10 Jan 2017)

Thanks for the kind offer, think I'm sorted now, a work colleague has a set he is about to sell.


----------



## baz4610 (15 Jan 2017)

bobinski said:


> Hya,
> I have a barely used set of wheels, well apart from the rear one on a bkool turbo, off this:
> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/gb/defy-advanced-pro-1-2015
> 
> ...



I maybe interested.......wheels only no tyres and tubes tho


----------



## NicholasP (4 Nov 2017)

Looking for Giant P-SL0 wheels... was looking for same wheels and just saw this. presume you sold these ages ago?


----------

